# Adopted-----Paulding Humane Society in GA



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

This guy isn't the only Golden mix at that shelter. It says he is a golden/chow mix, but he looks all golden to me. Again, I'm not sure if it is a kill shelter or not.
I haven't e-mailed any rescues yet.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15994495?rvp=1


1194
Chow Chow, Golden Retriever
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 1194 
Click to see
full size


More About 1194
Golden Retriever/ Chow mixed male. $100 adoption fee. Available 03/20/10. For information on adoption please call Paulding County Animal Shelter at 770-445-1511. All adopted pets will receive a Distemper shot and microchip. New owners are required to have their new pet spayed or neutered at the appropriate age, and a rabies shot.


My Contact Info
Paulding Humane Society, Inc.
Dallas, GA
770-445-1511


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He looks all golden to me, too! Very cute!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, I knew I shouldn't go to this section of the forum today. He is breaking my heart. He looks all golden to me too. I hope he gets a lovely home soon.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed adopt a golden for him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please email all the GA rescues for him! You can find them listed here: 

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/ga/georgia.html

As well as Atlanta Dog Squad http://www.atlantadogsquad.org/


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

He is looks pure Golden to me as well. We are fortunate to have 2 great golden rescue groups here in Atlanta. Both Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta and Adopt A Golden Atlanta are First Class outfits. Of course, they are stretched to the limits because of the economy but they will find a way to help a golden in distress.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

According to Adopt a Golden Atlanta, Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta has a call into the Humane society for him and they cover this shelter. He will be fine........I guess his tongue must be purple......I don't see any other chow on him. LOL


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks pburchins, I got an e-mail that said the same thing. I'm glad he is going to be looked after.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I think because his hair is curly, sometimes they don't think these guys are purebreds. I haven't seen a curly coated GR in any hollywood movies.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I just got an e-mail from GRRA - they were planning to take this boy, but he was ADOPTED!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

spartan mom said:


> i just got an e-mail from grra - they were planning to take this boy, but he was adopted!


right on!!!!


----------

